# 2/14/2007 - Plowable Snow Finally in the Northeast!



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey guys, many of you probably know my from Lawnsite. I decided not to register on Plowsite until I got a real snow storm... well it finally came. This was the first storm of the season over 3", we got around 8+ inches of dense snow & sleet. Wasn't easy work but better than nothing. Sorry no action pics. or vids.

BEFORE This is my weight: 38 cinder blocks stacked in the bed. Definitly needed it and i never got stuck.


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

More pics.


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

More......


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

What do you do about salting or sanding?


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

G.M.Landscaping;372004 said:


> What do you do about salting or sanding?


Right now i'm just doing resies so when needed i just throw a little on the walks.


----------



## qualitylandscap (Apr 7, 2006)

Sweet truck man. I love the 99-01 SD. got anymore pictures of the truck? What light bar do you have? How much was it?


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice truck, How many miles and how much did you pay? I am looking to get a new truck in the next few months, Hopefully.


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

Qualitylandscape - I'll get more pics of the truck when it's clean. That's a Whelen mini edge light bar ~ $4-5 hundred.

Dstosh - I really like the truck but the only downside is the milage, it's got about 142000 on it, other than that its great. Paid $7400 for the truck and plow.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Thats a pretty good deal, Looks like a nice truck. High miles are ok, just be prepared if something goes wrong. Trust me I know my 96' 350 has 230k on it, I bought it with 166 for $12,000 in when I was 17 in 03' and It has been a workhorse for me. Cant go wrong with a Ford.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Great pics and welcome to Plowsite!


----------



## jdanforth (Feb 12, 2007)

400 - 500 hundred??? wow.I bought a 48 inch whelen 9000 series on ebay for 120.00 shipped,I thought that was high, just made my day.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

what kind of exhaust is that?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What's that thing LawnSite?  :waving:


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

NEUSWEDE;372712 said:


> what kind of exhaust is that?


Lou's Custom Exaust wesport 
duel pipes


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

jdanforth;372574 said:


> 400 - 500 hundred??? wow.I bought a 48 inch whelen 9000 series on ebay for 120.00 shipped,I thought that was high, just made my day.


It came with the truck... I know they run around that price new.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

jdanforth;372574 said:


> 400 - 500 hundred??? wow.I bought a 48 inch whelen 9000 series on ebay for 120.00 shipped,I thought that was high, just made my day.


Where'd you get that?


----------



## GTMS (Oct 26, 2006)

my brother-law-tok a couple sucky pictures. it may look like snow but it's 90% sleet. wouldn't stack for anything.


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

GTMS - There was less sleet up here but enough to make it heavy. It was sleeting out when the temp. was only 15. Real nice truck and plow you got.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

SuperDutyFisher;373098 said:


> It was sleeting out when the temp. was only 15


Wasn't that messed up? I couldn't believe it, but the upper atmosphere was probably warmer or something.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice looking 99 SDF. I have the same thing but with the super cab...love it!

Rich

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15045&d=1138679892


----------

